# That leather smell..



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

I bought my car a few months ago and it had an amazing leather smell to it and it seems to be disappearing (it's not brand new, used) and I want to restore it and bring that smell back out.

Can anyone recommend any good products please?

I tried the Autoglym Leather Balm but that didn't really do much in terms of smell.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Zaino Z10, give a fantastic smell imo.


----------



## PooPer (Mar 26, 2011)

I am using Gliptone underseat air freshener, pure leather smell. Using for almost three years and very happy about the smell.

Lasts more than 6 months/


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Dr leather leather cleaner smells amazing, also the chemical guys leather air freshener is very good.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Let us know which one you decide to go for and what you think of it please.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

as said z10 is nice


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for all your opinions. I'll let you all know what I buy and what my verdict is.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

the chemical guys air freshener, never used the Zaino, but heard it leaves a bit of a sheen to the leather which I don't like. Not sure if its true


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather Aroma - the nearest thing to leather we have found
Products with added aroma will never be as long lasting
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

a lot of our customers place a couple of our wipes under the drivers seat, and the leather aroma will infuse the atmosphere of the car with the leather aroma.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

tried a few chemical guys leather scent my fav smells great and lasts for quite a while.


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

Gliptone air fresheners are very good.
I also use gliptone leather cleaner followed by gliptone leather conditioner, as the conditioner infuses that lovely leather smell back into the leather.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Hi mate, I'm in Plymouth too, and I use Dr Leather wipes, if you want you can come round and try some.:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

PooPer said:


> I am using Gliptone underseat air freshener, pure leather smell. Using for almost three years and very happy about the smell.
> 
> Lasts more than 6 months/


He speak the truth :thumb:


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

realist said:


> Hi mate, I'm in Plymouth too, and I use Dr Leather wipes, if you want you can come round and try some.:thumb:


That would be awesome if I could? Then I can buy some and repay you!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

wfoster said:


> That would be awesome if I could? Then I can buy some and repay you!


I'm in Plympton, pm me and we'll sort something out:thumb:


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

Just bought a couple of the large Gliptone air fresheners today, looking forward to that new leather smell


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Use the gliptone cleaner and conditioner and the smell lasts a fair while


----------



## wfoster (Jan 15, 2016)

Just bought myself one of these, thanks for the recommendations. @realist I'm still taking you up on your offer though aha!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Ok mate, any time, did you get my phone number. I could probably save you a bit of money if you come round before you buy too much. I'm John by the way


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Griots scent is fantastic but now hard to get. Poorboys do a good leather smelling freshener spray too.


----------

